# Polk Audio Lxi 9



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

I've had my eye on a pair of Polk Audio Lxi 9 speakers for a while and would like to know if there is an equivalant (or better) DIY project. The Polks sell for around $900 to $1000 and my budget is less than half that. I have good woodworking skills and good tools.

Thanks,

John

<edit>

Here are the parameters:

DRIVER COMPLEMENT/
2 – 5-1⁄4" (13.3cm) drivers
1"(2.5cm) tweeter

OVERALL FREQUENCY RESPONSE
38Hz-27kHz - 3DB LIMITS
50Hz-26kHz - 3DB LIMITS

RECOMMENDED AMPLIFICATION
20-200 watts/channel 

EFFICIENCY (1M,1W): 
88dB

IMPEDANCE
Nominal 4 Ohms/Nominale 4 Ohms

CROSSOVER FREQUENCY
2.4k, 200Hz

CROSSOVER SLOPE
3rd Order HP, 2nd Order LP, cascaded

ENCLOSURE TYPE
Vented-Power Port

DIMENSIONS:
14-7⁄8" H x 8=5⁄8" W(L) x 15-1⁄4" D(P)

SHIPPING WEIGHT
33lbs (15kg) each, unpacked


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Take a look at Darren Kuzma's Parts Express MTM project. LINK


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks much David!


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I have not heard the K's myself, but I have these 2 similar builds in my living room; 
http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=13969

And his higher quality, and more costly brother;

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=11321

All can be sealed, ported, towers or made as bookshelf size speakers...


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

buggers said:


> I have not heard the K's myself, but I have these 2 similar builds in my living room;
> http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=13969
> 
> And his higher quality, and more costly brother;
> ...


Thanks Michael!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Go for the ones with the Seas tweeters if you can. Zaph Audio rates the Dayton Audio reference tweeters as inconsistent.

I don't know if they've fixed them or not, but I would trust the Seas tweeter more. DA reference woofers seem to rock out(by reviews, I haven't heard them yet).

Good luck!


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

Generic said:


> Go for the ones with the Seas tweeters if you can. Zaph Audio rates the Dayton Audio reference tweeters as inconsistent.
> 
> I don't know if they've fixed them or not, but I would trust the Seas tweeter more. DA reference woofers seem to rock out(by reviews, I haven't heard them yet).
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Turner, there's no way I could have known that!


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

The Dayton tweeters work just fine...


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

There are probably a ton of designs out there that can sound better for a lot less. It would take too long to post em all but here are a couple off the top of my head.

http://www.audioheuristics.org/projects_gallery/RS225_RS28A_updates/dayton_reference_rs225.htm

or

http://www.audioheuristics.org/projects_gallery/ER18DXT/ER18DXT.htm


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

evilskillit said:


> There are probably a ton of designs out there that can sound better for a lot less. It would take too long to post em all but here are a couple off the top of my head.
> 
> http://www.audioheuristics.org/projects_gallery/RS225_RS28A_updates/dayton_reference_rs225.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt,

They look great!


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Generic said:


> Go for the ones with the Seas tweeters if you can.


Is that tweeter model still produced?


----------

